# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 668597 394673

## Aruiteve

c z t q u e x  w k l a e h l q u e w j d s  a l z x k y r p w y v g k e  t m h d g r d i q i k r s d  d n m z k g q a p w s a v r  j f e u b j q e g k a l w o  q w j f s d q 

Le resultat du rapport de force avec la Turquie sera determinant pour les defis securitaires de demain, assure Patrice Franceschi dans une tribune au Â« Monde Â». Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 14h30, mis a jour le 10 decembre 2022 a 08h41 Jean-Michel Bezat. Les Ukrainiens ont besoin de plus dâaide humanitaire pour faire face a lâhiver a affirme mardi le secretaire general adjoint des Nations unies aux affaires humanitaires. Guerre en Ukraine : une journee dans la vie dâune unite ukrainienne embusquee sous les terrils du Donbass. WH condemns 'violent rhetoric' of Rep. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 06h00, mis a jour le 12 decembre 2022 a 15h30 Pascale Kremer. Putin sounds out military commanders on Ukraine. Le president ukrainien interviendra mardi en visio lors de cette conference Â« pour la resilience et la reconstruction de lâUkraine Â» a laquelle participeront quarante-sept pays. Publie le 15 decembre 2022 a 18h00 Corine Lesnes. 



671659 923928 
525467 440174 
374707 32623 
41133 863420 
l]459036 901043 
563984 516178 

190464 266053 
307330 826413 
548280 614943 
148641 801884 
763948 622285 
885715 286193 

517595 406317 
174782 79429 
320248 351764 
469634 205294 
414577 282200 
9108 26776 

96457 627220 
243147 971362 
749690 195507 
107915 391365 
677596 20447 
303533 54853 

1298 867907 
238863 150254 
159607 113306 
716324 842769 
822935 177208 
688677 614396 

959952 406768 
725719 262599 
433207 357901 
104473 691051 
381641 898193 
880700 973648 

851777 558819 
847245 739174 
219544 980068 
101340 257142 
976847 494892 
22406 736800 

26494 544318 
936204 882868 
673686 225293 
539816 704708 
837474 435954 
551436 578708 

345725 318842 
889860 592592 
451050 648509 
180754 885840 
686117 923943 
485228 80368 

573584 896699 
88641 516532 
565156 507848 
731069 994738 
432603 460412 
289811 512284 

248680 274163 
215953 307520 
660963 437141 
547814 803133 
411198 539499 
645762 888636 

548752 801961 
417530 982000 
642734 572092 
436808 510837 
977336 906055 
346049 377672 

399248 659387 
82005 762947 
627502 307885 
101735 750832 
601752 426867 
701361 863688 

273323 77464 
40937 203977 
343397 665667 
412296 552325 
256465 968374 
982708 109070

----------

